#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Bist du ein Psychosomatiker? >

## Medident

Über Krankheiten macht man ja bekanntlich keine Scherze. Aber Humor ist auch eine Form von Therapie (für alle Krankheiten) und zwar eine sehr effektive.  Als jemand, der das fast alles durch hat, hab ich mal(zusammen mit anderen Betroffenen) eine „kleine“ Liste aufgestellt:  *48 Symptome, an denen du erkennst, dass du wahrscheinlich ein Psychosomatiker bist*. :bigeyes_2_blue8: (Kann gerne ergänzt werden.)  1. Du hast Atembeschwerden in Ruhe, auch bei Belastung, aber nicht immer 2. Das hast das Gefühl deine Atemwege(Nase/Rachen) seien verengt 3. Du hast schubweise Kreislauflaufprobleme, Schwindel, Ohnmachtsgefühl 4. Deine Ohren rauschen ab und zu, aber nur du kannst es hören /(Druckausgleich) 5. Du hast oft/öfters Herzklopfen/Rasen 6. Manchmal hast du das Gefühl von kurzen Aussetzern, Rhythmusstörungen/Stolpern 7. Oft hörst du den eigenen Puls 8. Manchmal hast du Schweißausbrüche 9. Oft bekommst du gesagt wie schlecht du aussiehst- kalkweißes Gesicht 10. Du hast plötzliche Hitzewallungen, bist aber keine Frau oder nicht in den Wechseljahren 11. Du kontrollierst ständig deinen Puls/Blutdruck---“Horchen“ auf den Herzschlag 12. Das hast das Gefühl dauernd erhöhte Temperatur zu haben , deshalb liegt das Fieberthermometer auf deinem Nachttisch (meist so um 37°) 13. Manchmal hast du Ohrgeräusche (Fiepen,Klingeln,Piepen?) 14. Manchmal hast du rote Flecken auf der Brust, den Händen, im Gesicht Rissige trockene Haut; Haarausfall, brüchige Fingernägel) 15. Dir steckt dauernd ein Kloß im Hals 16. Dein Darm spielt verrückt ---Appetitlosigkeit/Hungerattacken 17. Du hast Missempfindungen an verschieden Körperteilen (Taubheit, Kribbeln,Jucken), die verschwinden meist nach einer Weile  18. Manchmal hast du Angst vor Ohnmacht oder Übelkeit draußen auf der Straße 19. Zeitweise hast du das dringende Bedürfnis sofort den Notarzt aufzusuchen! Meist in Situationen, in denen es sehr ungünstig ist (nachts, im Konzert etc.) 20. Du fühlst dich ständig unruhig, nicht leistungsfähig 21. Du fühlst dich unwohl, müde, schwach auf den Beinen 22. Du hast einen schwereren Kopf als andere 23. Dein Rücken/Nacken ist therapieresistent dauerverspannt—mit Knötchen 24. Du hast hin und wieder Kopfschmerzen im Stirnbereich, hinter den Augen, Hinterkopf 25. Du hast das Gefühl manchmal schlechter zu sehen, alles ist verschwommener, dunkler 26. Du hast keine Energie; dir ist oft leicht übel 27. Oft hast du ein Druckgefühl auf der Brust oder ein Stechen meist in der Herzgegend auch bei Ruhe/beim Atmen 28. Dir ist oft schwarz vor Augen nach dem Liegen/Sitzen 29. Körperliche Anstrengung Sport/Treppen verstärken deine Symptome 30. Du hast mehr Probleme in überfüllten Kaufhäusern/ an langen Kassenschlangen/in vollen S-Bahnen/Bussen 31. Deinen Notarzt nennst du beim Vornamen 32. Du hast die Probleme öfters abends/nachts/in Situationen der Entspannung 33. Deine Libido ist so richtig im Eimer 34. Du wirst öfter krank (Infekte) 35. Dein Mund ist dauernd trocken 36. Deine Kiefergelenke/Kiefer schmerzen oft, besonders morgens 37. Du bist nur damit beschäftigt zu funktionieren, alles kostet die dreifache Kraft, auch ganz simple Dinge 38. Du glaubst an eine schreckliche Krankheit, die nur keiner findet, deshalb wechselst du von einem Arzt zum anderen 39. Dein Psychologe glaubt auch langsam es wäre was Ernstes 40. Dein Hausarzt bestellt dich immer zum Schluss und ist besonders freundlich/genervt 41. Du hast Angst vor Medikamenten, vor Nebenwirkungen, meist auch schlechte Erfahrungen damit, weil Herzrasen etc. nach Einnahme gehabt 42. Du konzentrierst dich zeitweise auf einen Körperbereich/ein Körperteil, das dir als ursächlich erscheint- kann wechseln, wenn die Gesundheit dieses Körperteils abgeklärt ist- anderer Verdacht 43. Du suchst im Internet/in medizinischen Lexika nach Symptomen—Verdachtsdiagnosen 44. Du sagst den Ärzten was sie abklären sollen 45. Du hast das Gefühl, es kann nicht nur psychisch sein- da muss doch was sein! Wäre das psychisch, dann wärst du ja verrückt 46. Dein Arzt hat dir gesagt es wäre wahrscheinlich psychosomatisch (warum ist sich der Typ nicht sicher :Huh?: ?) und du hättest lieber eine „richtige“ Krankheit 47. Du bist zwischen 25 und 45 Jahre alt 48. Dich überzeugt das alles hier überhaupt nicht, obwohl du das eine oder andere kennst    Was kann sich nachweisbar verändern an den Werten:  Abhängig von gesundheitlicher Konstitution (Alter, Rauchen, Alkohol, Medikamente, Lebensweise(Ernährung-Übergewicht/Untergewicht), Sport, Genetik etc.)  Blutdruck (Erhöhung)---Sympathikus Veränderungen der kleinen Gefäße –langfristig durch Blutdruck Hyperventilation – eventuell Synkopen Bei Frauen eventuell Auswirkungen auf den Hormonhaushalt Bei Männern Stör. der Libido Knötchen der Schilddrüse—erhöhte Aktivität? Knötchen im Nacken/Halsbereich  Galle? Gastritis Durchfall/Verstopfung—Stress wirkt sich auf Darmtätigkeit aus Größere Neigung zu Hautirritationen (Ekzeme etc.) Infektanfälligkeit ----Stress—Cortisol im Blut erhöht—Abwehr sinkt Hypovitaminosen—erhöhte Stoffwechselaktivität,Durchfall---Haare, Fingernägel etc.  Das alles können die Auswirkungen von dauerhaftem Stress sein. Stress hat einen entscheidenden Einfluss auf das vegetative Nervensystem des Menschen. Wenn Ärzte nur lange genug suchen, finden sie immer irgendetwas. Irgendein Wert wird immer nicht stimmen. Man sollte sich auf jeden Fall von oben bis unten durchchecken lassen, aber irgendwann muss mal Schluss sein……Man kann natürlich immer so weiter machen, aber davon wird es nicht besser. Der erste Schritt erfolgt im Kopf. :angry_hair:   Hier eine ziemlich ausführliche Seite darüber, wie das vegetative NS funktioniert. Wer wissen möchte woher die ganzen Symptome kommen, sollte da mal einen Blick drauf werfen. http://www.panikattacken.at/vegetatives_nervensystem/nerven.htm  *Jetzt noch mal zum Verständnis:*  1. Eine psychosomatische Störung ist eine ernstzunehmende Sache (egal was manche Ärzte da unterschwellig rüberbringen). Kann absolut lebenszerstörend sein! Und echt teuer für das Gesundheitssystem. 2. Die Silbe Psycho- heißt nicht zwangsläufig eingebildet, bekloppt oder was auch immer Das hat nichts mit Simulantentum zu tun! Das trifft „normale“, meist überaus feinfühlige Leute 3. Die Diagnose ist nicht so „einfach“ zu bewerkstelligen wie eine rein körperliche (wie zum Beispiel eine Blinddarmentzündung). Der Arzt ist auf die „Mithilfe“ des Patienten angewiesen, da der Kopf nun mal beteiligt ist- man muss nun mal bereit sein das zu akzeptieren! 4. Dagegen gibt es nicht einfach ein Medikament wie Aspirin und dann ist alles gut, der Patient muss sich damit auseinandersetzen 5. Die Heilung erfolgt meist nicht sofort (viele Rückschläge) 6. Medikamente können neben Psycho/Verhaltenstherapie unterstützend sinnvoll sein 7. Es ist wichtig an jemanden zu geraten, der sich speziell auf dem Gebiet der Psycho-Somatik auskennt. Das heißt den Weg über die medizinische Ausbildung gegangen ist. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass „reine“ Psychologen da nicht so hilfreich sind. Ohne das pauschalisieren zu wollen.

----------


## Patientenschubser

...alle Nebenwirkungen und unerwünschte Wirkungen die ein Medikament haben kann kennst nicht nur von Beipackzettel....

----------


## Sabrina24

also ich weis nicht ob ich lachen oder heulen soll.  
sollte es ein witz sein lach ich gern, sollte es ernst sein kann ich nur mit dem kopf schütteln.

----------


## Brava

:emot22_thinking:  :u_thinking02y:

----------

